# Call-ConverterDemo ab sofort verfügbar



## sps-concept (20 Januar 2008)

Nachdem die Abstimmung für die Demo momentan bei knapp über 30% für JA liegt habe ich eine Demoversion bereitgestellt. Das Programm heisst nicht mehr KOP-Konverter, sonder Call-Converter. Grund dafür ist dass in der Vergangenheit viele den Eindruck hatten dass dieses Tool mehr als Bausteinaufrufe konvertiert.

Interessenten melden sich mit Ihren Kontaktdaten und erhalten die Demoversion dann.

André


----------



## sps-concept (23 Januar 2008)

*zurück zum Thema*

um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen... alle die die Demo runtergeladen haben dürfen gerne ihre Meinung dazu äussern und auch Vorschläge machen.

André


----------



## DEGO (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte ja geäußert das ich interesse an der Demo hätte.
War allerdings noch davon ausgegangen das der Converter mehr kann.(wie immer zu schnell gelesen)
Ich habe leider keine Verwendung für den Call Converter.
Eine "freizugängliche" Demo würde vielleicht auch mehr Leute anziehen. 

Offtopic: 
Ich möchte aber noch ein paar Anmerkungen loswerden.
Ich besuche das Forum sehr oft, auch wenn meine "aktive" Beteiligung sehr gering ist.
Den "Umgangston" finde ich teilweise nicht angebracht und würde diesen als Admin/Mod auch in meinem eigenen Forum so nicht tolerieren.
Das ganze mag vielleicht am Anfang nur aus Stichelein bestanden haben, aber wohin das enden kann sieht man glaube ich am Beispiel sps-concept ganz gut.(meine Subjektive Meinung)
Für mich ist das eigentlich hier ein professionelles Forum und so sollte man auch auftreten. Vielleicht gehen da ein paar Forums Kollegen noch mal in sich. Nach außen macht das jedenfalls keinen guten Eindruck.
Als Beispiel nehme ich dann diesen Thread. Als "potentieller" Kunde von sps-concept würde ich nach seinem Umgangston von einer Zusammenarbeit wohl eher absehen und mir generell Überlegen ob ich hier im Forum gut aufgehoben wäre.
Wie schon gesagt spiegelt das meine subjektive Meinung wieder und soll nur als Anmerkungen dienen. 
gruss DEGO


----------



## sps-concept (30 Januar 2008)

*Demo*

Hallo Dego,

ich bin ja persönlich der Meinung dass das Video reicht. Die Demo ist dann als letzte Hürde zur Kaufentscheidung wenn eh schon Interesse da ist ;-)

Die Verwechslung mit anderen Funktionen sollte jetzt mit dem Namen Call-Converter kleiner sein.

André


----------



## DEGO (31 Januar 2008)

Mit dem neuen Namen reicht das video auf jedenfall.
Sehe ich auch so.
Die Demo sollte aber keine Hürde sein sondern im "vorbeigehen" auch mal angetestet werden können. Meine Meinung.
Bei diesem Video ist das ja einfach erkennbar, bei anderen vielleicht nicht.
Das ganze vielleicht noch mit Ton versehen und ein paar einleitende Worte vorweg und das ganze verkauft sich von "alleine".
Aber vielleicht haben wir doch nochmal bei uns verwendung dafür. Wer kennt schon die Zukunft.
gruss DEGO


----------

